# Snooooooooow daaaaaaay!!!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Joy upon joy, we opened the curtains to see it is a snow day!! As my school is perched on the top of a hill I just knew I would be off today...no kiddywinks, no school folders at home, so there is only one thing left to do...play in the snow with the dogs of course! I wrapped up for the artic conditions (seriously, only my nose was exposed) and off we went for our walk!

'wooohoooo...snow day' I cried!









ooh mum, I love this white stuff!









I was built for snow you know!









Harry says 'well I bloody wasn't...I have a very sparse covering of hair underneath'









oh well, I will put on a brave face!









This is my 'brave face' says Tilly...he he he







]

I can scale this thing mum (and there was me worried about her sore feet...little monkey was like a mountain goat)


















I look very golden in the snow don't I mum!









I can see the homestead, let's be off now, I can't feel my paws!









Last one there's a loser!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant, even I couldn't get to work, and Tilly & Harry are sure having a jolly good time. oh and all the schools where we are, are closed due to the snow


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the pics and captions Emma the first one of Harry made me laugh out loud, we still haven't got snow here but it is forecast so:crossfing as Honey loves it (Jade not so keen)


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love that 1st pic of Tilly Emma, and I was just wondering if any of your little pupils ever log on to grf to see what Miss Emma gets up to on her days off ?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I tell them in great depth! They know all about Tilly and Harry and I receive many drawings featuring the gruesome twosome...I even like to make up maths and literacy problems about them...when Tilly has rolled in mud what 'wow words' can we use to describe her...disgusting, horrible, smelly, revolting...etc hehehe


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I LOOOOOOOOOOVE the look on Tilly's face in photo #2, that is a happy pup. And Harry running is great as well.
Fun pictures, enjoy your snow.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One of my sons favorite teachers was one that used stories of her dogs adventures as a part of the lesson plans....
At 22 years old, he _STILL_ talks fondly of her and her dog....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Do y'all get snow much in England? It looks like a fun day! And Ms. Tilly looks like a happy little puppy in the second picture


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great fun for your two! Love your pics, as always. I bet Tilly even smiles in her sleep.  Enjoy your snow while it lasts!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lovely photo's Emma


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Do y'all get snow much in England?


No, not really...a few days a year if we are lucky (or unlucky depending on how you look at it) I have decided that I am still too immature to see the downside of snow!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures...Harry needs a coat! My daughter (20) is going to college with the hopes of being a school teacher. Just the other day we were talking about snow days and if teachers enjoy them as much as the students....looking at your post that is a big YES!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

THose are great pictures Emma. Tilly looks so happy to be running and playing in the snow, Harry looks like he is just trying to keep Mom and Tily happy. But I bet inside he was going WOOO HOOO SNOW DAY!!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love hearing the tales of Tilly and Harry. The looks on her face in the second picture made me giggle. Thanks for sharing and I always look forward to more !


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gotta love snow days. It looks like Tilly and Harry will be praying for lots more of them before the snow season ends.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> One of my sons favorite teachers was one that used stories of her dogs adventures as a part of the lesson plans....
> At 22 years old, he _STILL_ talks fondly of her and her dog....


aw thats lovely!! My class adore ANY snippet of info about my home/family/dogs...I think some of them were suprised that I actually leave the classroom and have a life outside school! They affectionately refer to Harry as 'Bad Harry' as I told them (and showed them the evidence) of the time when Harry pulled a reel of stickers from my bag and ran around the house with them...all their stickers had teeth marks in them!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks like so much fun! Tillie's expression in this pic cracks me up!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Jealous! We are supposed to have snow this time of year and all it's doing is raining... raining... raining.

LOVE LOVE LOVE your pictures though! Those two are so adorable.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> No, not really...a few days a year if we are lucky (or unlucky depending on how you look at it) I have decided that I am still too immature to see the downside of snow!


Darn! I asked because in my fantasy land where I move to England:curtain:, I thought it would snow, but my husband said it doesn't really snow over there. Oh well, it probably snows as much as it does in South Carolina...probably more! 

And I think a teacher always appreciates a snow day


----------



## scottbldr (Aug 29, 2009)

The pictures are great...the captions are priceless 

Robert


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I LOVED your pics of Tilly & Harry! I can see that the 3 of you enjoyed your snow day off!

The word going around our office today is that our London, UK office is getting another 40 cm of snow over there tomorrow, is that right? Sounds like you may be in for a few more snow days there!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

We apparently have more coming later on in the week...40cm does sound like an awful lot, I will check the weather forecast, although I am 200 miles away from London so maybe they are getting it a lot worse!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's hoping that there are a few more snow days in your immediate future. I too am too immature to not like snow, and we get alot of it here.

Great pictures and it looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> That looks like so much fun! Tillie's expression in this pic cracks me up!


my thoughts exactly
That is the best smile ever!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh how fun!!! I wish I could be romping with you and the dogs.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol Emma, loved the pictorial story of your snow walk! Tilly looks almost like she's talking in that pic of her. And poor Harry, fancy not having a thick fur coat to protect him from the cold.

Not much snow here, but am keeping my fingers crossed we get some tonight because the kids here are praying they get a snow day so they can go sledging!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What fun!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Great Pictures of your fun day!! My son is leaving in a couple of weeks to study for a semester in York, England. I know it is a chance of a life time, but as a mom, I am worried about him being so far away.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh York is my nearest city (about 20 miles away) It is really beautiful! Will he be studying at York St John? I'm sure he will have a fabulous time, there is so much history in york.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Very entertaining story line Emma, Tilly does look golden against the snow, they look like they had a ball! Does it usually snow where you live?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Great photos. Love the one of Tilly on the hill! Jazz was sitting in the garden today trying to catch snowflakes in her mouth. :


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great to see your gang enjoying themselves - have a feeling that they will be hoping for more snow so they can enjoy themselves


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> ooh York is my nearest city (about 20 miles away) It is really beautiful! Will he be studying at York St John? I'm sure he will have a fabulous time, there is so much history in york.


 He will be studying at York St. John. You have put my mind at ease a little. Thanks!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I love the second pic! What a face!  Adorable! Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hoover's Momma said:


> He will be studying at York St. John. You have put my mind at ease a little. Thanks!


That's where I did my post grad teacher training course! Some of the buildings are so pretty, in a central section the oldest buildings are built round a 'quad' and form a really lovely square to sit on a summers day!










The quad









What is he studying? You probably know all this already but it is quite a small city and very 'touristy'...lots of historical buildings, castles and the city walls to look at and of course the Minster (where the graduation ceromonies are held!) It's not flashy like bigger cities, it feels quite small and safe with timber framed buildings and tiny winding streets...it's a lovely city to just wander round and enjoy.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

You need to collect some of Tilly's hair and give it to Harry! 

Isn't it funny how dark our blond goldens look in the snow?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

He is sudying business.I only know a little about York from looking online. It is so nice to here about it from someone that lives there.Can you give me any tips about good places to eat that are affordable.The exchange rate from dollars to pounds is terrible right now. What does the average meal out cost?


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the way you put together the pictures, you should make a video out of these pictures


----------

